# NVIDIA testers needed



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2005)

I added support for overclocking nvidia card to atitool. Please try the attached beta and post any problems you may have in this thread.

ATI users are encouraged to try this version as well... there are so many internal changes.

I'm not releasing this version as an official 0.25 beta 2 since i dont know how stable it is

UPDATE: Newer version can be found in the beta area


----------



## felixrising (Aug 25, 2005)

No more fan control??? 

I've uninstalled beta1, rebooted, installed beta2 and the fan control is gone for my ASUS A9600xt ATI card


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 25, 2005)

Works great   
Would it be possible to show active vertex pipelines along with pixel pipelines?

Though I noticed the setting for GPU and GPU enviroment temp were switched around. (works though)

Would you mind if I posted this on Extreme Overclocking forums? Lots of Nvidia folks there...

*edit*
The find max doesnt seem to work right. Set my memory clocks insanely high, yet no artifacts in any 3d programs which leads me to believe that it stopped setting the clocks it showed at some point. Maybe the thermal throttling build into the cards has is causing it..


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2005)

- swapped temperatures are fixed in next build
- a bug where find max would keep trying to increase the clocks after the detected maximum is fixed in the next build
- # of active vertex pipes on nv added in next build


----------



## Jodiuh (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you! I'm now finally able to use one gui, mbm for temp viewing goodness! I'll be checkin' out the clock speed tool here in a bit. Thanks again! I loved this tool for my 9800 pro, let's see what goodies it can eek out of my 78!

-one issue, in the drop down box (settings) using the mouse wheel to scroll down to gamma gave me a hard lock...but while I was hodling the power button down, the sys shutdown normally. So who knows. Just to be safe, I'm clicking directly instead of mouse wheelin' it...haah, I'm such a weeniei.

Would you mind if I plaster this up on ocforums and [H]? Also, would you consider a nice little nv icon? How bout name change too? Perhaps GPU tool? Lol! How bout NV>ATI? j/k

EDIT: forgot the nice pic!!

EDIT 2: added nvtemp panel

EDIT 3: can't wait, people have to know!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2005)

jodiuh: sure, go ahead with promoting, but try to keep it to friends and forums only until its more stable.

beta 3 here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4865


----------

